# Is the jotul GF 200 dv big enough for 850 square feet or go bigger?



## heatmizer (Oct 4, 2015)

we are looking to heat our small rancher...really just living room,hall,kitchen,bath
we use electric baseboard when were sleeping in bedroom. We dont even heat our spare bedroom

would the GF200 be enough for about 850 sqaure foot or should we be looking at the 300 model?

we are currently heating the space with a fake electric fireplace,it keeps our area about 68 degress in the winter,but my wife is chilly and the electric fireplace is costing us about 350 month during winter months

thanks for any info


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 4, 2015)

A lot depends on house insulation, drafts and air circulation between the rooms. Personally I would be looking at the GF300. With a thermostat for it the 50% turn down should maintain comfortable temps more easily than the Lillihamer.


----------



## heatmizer (Oct 5, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> A lot depends on house insulation, drafts and air circulation between the rooms. Personally I would be looking at the GF300. With a thermostat for it the 50% turn down should maintain comfortable temps more easily than the Lillihamer.


I did read that the lillehammer also had the 50% turn down,but it cant have the remote flame control installed

im gonna call for price on the 300 tomorrow...I found them online for $2,500 and Im figuring $500 for pipe I have no idea what they charge to install it...

thanks for your help


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 5, 2015)

The Lillehamer CAN run off a remote t-stat, not sure who told you otherwise.
The Lillehamer does not have a heat exchanger & if you run a long venting system (15' +)
you won't get a bunch of usable heat out of it.
I'd go for the Allagash...


----------



## heatmizer (Oct 5, 2015)

thanks Daksy! I will be venting 2 ft. up then rite out the wall...

I called and got a price for the GF300 DV allagash in my area..its the standing pilot model not the ipi...

They quoted me $2,099 for the stove $500 for venting and $1,150 for install and delivery

He said I can add the remote for $229

I feel its a good price but just wishing the install was a little less

what do you think about price? 

thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 6, 2015)

The install is usually 4 hours or less, depending on what they find in the wall & how much gas line needs to be run.
Not sure what the going labor rate is in your area, but for a 2-man crew, your quoted price may not be excessive.


----------



## heatmizer (Oct 6, 2015)

I think were gonna go for it! My 850 square ft rancher is all electric baseboard. My buddy said to get a forced hot air unit in atic,but my wife loves the look of the stoves. My buddy said that a forced hot air unit with duct work is more efcicent then the dv gas stove. But I dont have $6,000 to spend


----------

